# 2008 TCR Advanced ISP fork compatibility



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Does anyone know if the more recent forks for the 2009 and 2010 TCR advanced SL will work with my 2008 TCR Advanced ISP? I am looking for a replacement fork for that bike and wanted to know. If anyone can confirm another after market fork that will work too it would be greatly appreciated as well.

Thanks,

Niko


----------



## fancynancy's (Nov 3, 2005)

No they will not fit as the 2008 is a straight 1 1/8" headset and the 09 and 10 are tapered 1 1/8 to 1.25". I have a 2008 black TCR fork in mint condition for sale if you are interested. Otherwise Easton, Edge, Ritchey, etc...all offer straight options.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks...*

Just sent you a PM.

Nik


----------

